# Swiftkey Flow apk file



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone who has this device... Has anyone been successful at extracting the apk for swiftkey flow keyboard?


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

You might as well wait. This doesn't have Autocorrect and swiftkey just sent out email that the beta is almost ready and will probably be better than this keyboard


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, the version on the Note 2 does not have autocorrect?


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

No it does not. Not sure if I'm missing a seeing or something but it does get irritating


----------



## dan23945 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's extremely irritating.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you still want this?

Heres the apk I used and it works fine for me

http://db.tt/a1T7F4RD

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

